# What is the quietest fresh water pump?



## Petar (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi I have an older Shurflo diaphragm water pump that is pretty noisy. Which pumps do you find least noisy? Can the pump be enclosed into something to make less noise? I read somewhere that the reason for the noise may be due to over-tightening the mounting screws/bolts. My pump is hooked onto accumulator/bladder tank but the pressure does not last very long and pump starts after few seconds of water running on the tap. I am not too fussy about the accumulator/bladder tank so if a quieter pump is available without the need for automatic shut off I'd go for it. What others use?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Sounds like you need to get a bicycle pump and reinflate the bladder.. if the pump's coming on more than every 3 or 4 tap openings (exc for filling a sink, etc) then the bladder pressure is too low.

It should say on the tank what the pressure should be.. they make some nice compact bicycle pumps with built in gauges nowadays..

All these pumps make noise.. no reason why you can't mask the noise with an insulated enclosure, but a properly setup accumulator really quiets things down since the pump runs far less often.


----------



## mr_f (Oct 29, 2011)

This one?


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Or this

Whale Marine - Products

I agree with Faster, if your pump is coming on that often the bladder isn't working properly. Most of the noise from a Shurflo is vibration from whatever it's mounted to, try to isolate the pump and allow the rubber feet to absorb the motion.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I want to hear the pump, so I know if it running when it shouldn't be.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

shur flo makes noisey and quiet pumps. i was fortunate that this bot came with a quiet one. i lived on a boat with a noisey pump long ago--only good thing about noisey pump is that you know when you leave it on....

and if your pump is always making a few bumps, try seeking the leaks--could be a hose clamp, could be a pinhole in a hose..could be anything..if the water comes on and doesnt flow nicely, there could be a nice lil air bubble in your pump....i had one of those after running the tank out of water...didnt prime it correctly and had a nice fat air bubble..fixed it and perfection.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

If noise if coming from mounting ,try mounting pump on a separate panel and rubber mount that .


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Capt Len said:


> If noise if coming from mounting ,try mounting pump on a separate panel and rubber mount that .


Actually, you can mount the pump on two lengths of 2" (non-wire reinforced) hose with the ends cut off on the diagonal and screwed/bolted to the sole. The flexibility of the hose will substantially reduce the "pounding" noise of the pump. One just needs ensure that the waterlines have enough slack on either side of the pump to flex without damage to the connections. In addition to checking the accumulator bladder, you might also check to ensure that your pressure switch is operating properly and not activating for an unnecessarily high pressure.

FWIW...


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd rather hear the thump than find 100 gallons of water consumed by a child brushing his/her teeth.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

It may just be the age of the pump. I replaced ours last year when the old one died and couldn't believe how much quieter it was.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

chucklesR said:


> I'd rather hear the thump than find 100 gallons of water consumed by a child brushing his/her teeth.


Ah... Try turning off the pump and getting folks to rely upon a hand/foot pump at the galley sink when the yacht's away from the dock except when showering (navy showers) or rinsing dishes after washing. One (or one's child) takes a glass of water to the head to brush one's teeth, for example. (We did this with our daughter when she was small and, after we returned from an extended trip, the first morning home she walked into the kitchen, got a glass from the cupboard, filled it with water at the kitchen sink and headed for her bathroom. "Where ya going with that?" I asked. "To brush my teeth Daddy" she replied. I just smiled, "Good for You honeybee!") Those were the daze...


----------



## jbeahon (Apr 25, 2013)

svHyLyte said:


> Actually, you can mount the pump on two lengths of 2" (non-wire reinforced) hose with the ends cut off on the diagonal and screwed/bolted to the sole. The flexibility of the hose will substantially reduce the "pounding" noise of the pump. One just needs ensure that the waterlines have enough slack on either side of the pump to flex without damage to the connections. In addition to checking the accumulator bladder, you might also check to ensure that your pressure switch is operating properly and not activating for an unnecessarily high pressure.
> 
> FWIW...


Capt. Len, 
Do you have a picture or a drawing of this installation? I'd like to try it but I'm not sure I understand how it can be done with only two lengths of 2" hose. Seems like you'd need one for each of the four mounting bolts. Thanks.


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 21, 2009)

The quitest pump i have seen is the new variable speed pumps. They are made by a few companies Sure Flow, Jabsco and probably others. Pretty spendy but when you see how well they work you will be happy.

JABSCO V-Flo Variable Speed Pump 5.0 at West Marine

Mitch


----------



## Capt.Alex (Jan 22, 2013)

I had a headhunter pump in my fishing boat. It is variable speed and extremely quiet...extremely expensive too.

X-Caliber - 12-24 DC 
Headhunter, Inc


----------



## radcat (Apr 28, 2008)

svHyLyte said:


> Ah... except when showering (navy showers) or rinsing dishes after washing. ...


I second those navy showers- no Hollywoods on my boat.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

jbeahon said:


> Capt. Len,
> Do you have a picture or a drawing of this installation? I'd like to try it but I'm not sure I understand how it can be done with only two lengths of 2" hose. Seems like you'd need one for each of the four mounting bolts. Thanks.


One only needs a length of hose slightly longer than the distance between the mounting feet on the pump with the ends of the hoses cut at a 45º angle, the long side being down for mounting screws of bolts. Set the pump on the first length of hose and mark the points where the mounting bolts will be. Then, drill through those points with a bit about the size of the mounting bolts using a few odd pieces if the hose, similarly drilled, as a backing inside the hose itself. Slip the mounting bolts through the pump "feet" and then through the hose and backing pieces. A little dab of Lanacoat on ones finger will allow one to position and hold first a cut washer and then a nyloc nut over the bolt ends to get the threads started after which one can use a box wrench to hold the nut while tightening the mounting bolts from above. Once the hoses are secured to the mounting feet, the long sides of the diagonally cut hose are through bolted or screwed to the deck or bulkhead where the pump is to be mounted. The hose lengths then act as a vibration dampener and will substantially reduce vibrations/noise from the pump. BTDT...


----------

